# Hawthorne Deluxe motorbike conversion.



## jameslacr (Nov 10, 2010)

I recently acquired this bike from a local bike collector.      Don't shoot me!    This was done way back when.    The guy I bought it from felt that I would 










do it justice.  I'm just going to do a cosmetic refreshening.     I'm going to have a tank made.  For now i'm just going to throw an old '60s Briggs from a mini bike project project until I can find a suitable motor.   I have a Briggs NP model but thats going back on my 1949 Safticycle.


----------



## mason_man (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey that looks like a nice project,keep us posted.  Ray


----------



## bricycle (Nov 12, 2010)

Would you like a motor like this to use on her? It's a 1928-9 Briggs and Stratton FH model, with overhead valves. Runs great. Adoption fee with shipping to continental 48 United States for $375. I have another, and really don't need 2.
bri.


----------



## jameslacr (Nov 13, 2010)

It look too tall for my configuration.   A late model Briggs I have just clears the bottem rail. Please give height to top of plug.   THANKS______JIM


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2010)

jameslacr said:


> It look too tall for my configuration.   A late model Briggs I have just clears the bottem rail. Please give height to top of plug.   THANKS______JIM




James, it is 16 1/2"...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 20, 2010)

Does it fit?!! I gotta know.


----------

